# Grafikfehler AMD/ATI

## strangerthandreams

Hallo ich bins mal wieder.

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit wieder Grafikfehler, die ich früher (vor 2 Jahren vielleicht) schon mal hatte. Das muss mit einem Update für den Xserver und/oder dem Radeon-Treiber zusammenhängen denke ich mir mal. Oder ich habe unbeabsichtigt eine Kernel-Einstellung verändert, weiß allerdings nicht welche das sein könnte. Die Fehler äußern sich in der Art, das man teilweise beim Scrollen Verschiebungen im Bild hat oder einfach Bilder ein paar Pixel versetzt angezeigt werden.

Jedenfalls dachte ich mir, es auch schon öfter hier gelesen zu haben. Jedoch finde ich den Thread nicht mehr. Vielleicht könnte mich einer mal dahinschubsen oder rätzelt mir mir woran es liegen könnte.

alte Radeon X1400 Mobility Variante

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.2

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

xorg.conf

```

# --- Section: Device -----------------------------------------

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

#       Driver      "radeonhd"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "DRI" "on"

        Option      "AccelMethod" "XAA"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option      "TripleBuffer" "true" 

        Option      "DynamicClocks" "true"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

        Option      "TexturedVideoSync" "on"

        Screen      0

EndSection

```

Wer eine Idee hat, immer her damit. Ich bin ganz Ohr.  :Wink: 

----------

## astaecker

Zu dem Problem kann ich nichts sagen, aber deine xorg.conf enthält überflüssige und veraltete Optionen, siehe "radeon" Man Page.

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Option      "DRI" "on"
> 
> Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

 

Diese Option ist standardmäßig aktiviert, daher überflüssig.

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Option      "AccelMethod" "XAA"

 

Standard ist EXA. XAA ist echt alte Technik.

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
> 
> Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"
> 
> Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
> ...

 

Diese Option gibt es zumindestens in der Man Page nicht mehr.

Ich würde die ganze Sektion mal weglassen.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ja XAA ist steinalt, hatte ich allerdings extra so gesetzt um zu sehen was passiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Hab alles weggelassen aus der xorg.conf. Hat allerdings nichts gebracht.

Noch andere Vorschläge?

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich kann nur sagen (habe gleiche Versionen), dass es nun nach einem Jahr viel besser geworden ist. Aber gerade im 3D-Bereich gibt es noch ein wenig Probleme.

Bei einem Rechner habe ich letztlich 3D deaktiviert und bei einem anderen, der das braucht, habe ich eine billige NVidia-Karte für 30€ eingebaut.

An einer dauerhaft guten Lösung bin ich allerdings immer noch interessiert.

----------

